# problem: "shutdown -r now" makes no restart

## vkha

hi,

I have mini-ITX EPIA-MS board. It is very nice, but has problem under Gentoo:

"shutdown -r now" terminates all processes as expected, but no restart happens at the end.

any hints?Last edited by vkha on Tue Mar 22, 2005 7:45 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## bahadir

simply use

%reboot 

if you want to reboot?

----------

## vkha

 *bahadir wrote:*   

> simply use
> 
> %reboot 
> 
> if you want to reboot?

 

i used "shutdown -r now" instead of "reboot" is there any difference?..

BTW, i do "reboot" now and i guess result will be the same  :Cool: 

----------

## vkha

yes, the same.

just checked this out.

----------

## vkha

up

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hi,

any chance that your APM/ACPI is misconfigured/buggy?

Poly

----------

## vkha

 *Polynomial-C wrote:*   

> 
> 
> any chance that your APM/ACPI is misconfigured/buggy?
> 
> 

 

I dont know...

Would disabling this via initrd/kernel boot give an answer?

Where it is normally configured?

----------

## vkha

is this problem localized with APM/ACPI at least?

P.S. this issue is still urgent because without soft reset I can't move my box to colocation  :Confused: 

----------

## r3pek

is there something in your logs that sugest a problem?

if not, can you please post you dmesg?

----------

## vkha

r3pek, thx, for your help.

 *r3pek wrote:*   

> is there something in your logs that sugest a problem?
> 
> if not, can you please post you dmesg?

 

sure:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Linux version 2.6.10 (root@mypcname) (gcc version 3.3.4 20040623 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.4-r1, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)) #1 Fri Mar 4 14:42:31 CET 2005
> 
> BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
> ...

 

----------

## r3pek

can't see any problem.... for now.

Can you please try a more recent kernel? something like gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.11-r4?

----------

## vkha

 *r3pek wrote:*   

> can't see any problem.... for now.
> 
> Can you please try a more recent kernel? something like gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.11-r4?

 

under my way  :Smile: 

----------

## vkha

 *r3pek wrote:*   

> can't see any problem.... for now.
> 
> Can you please try a more recent kernel? something like gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.11-r4?

 

tested.

the same problem.

here is my new dmesg:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Linux version 2.6.11-gentoo-r4 (root@mypcname) (gcc version 3.3.5 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.5-r1, ssp-3.3.2-3, pie-8.7.7.1)) #1 Mon Mar 21 13:28:58 CET 2005
> 
> BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
> ...

 

I would appreciate the help, because this problem really blocks me.

----------

## r3pek

sorry to ask but, can you please try development-sources-2.6.12_rc1? probably this will not change the behavior but just in case  :Smile: 

btw, is your BIOS updated?

----------

## vkha

 *r3pek wrote:*   

> sorry to ask but, can you please try development-sources-2.6.12_rc1? probably this will not change the behavior but just in case 
> 
> btw, is your BIOS updated?

 

BIOS at provider's web site seem to be 1 year old. So I am almost sure my BIOS is the latest available. However I could check this issue when I get to my PC again.

Concerning the upgrade to the next kernel version without any concrete reason -- It takes time and I'd rather do something more reasonable before this. 

E.g., I'd like to localize my problem and get know what should I configure to try to avoid this problem.

Thank you for your help, r3pek.

----------

## vkha

booting kernel with 

```

apm=off acpi=off

```

doesn't help

----------

## tutaepaki

a couple of questions....

what happens when you do the shutdown -r now? Does it actually power off? or just shutdown and not restart?

Has a restart worked before under another operating system? 

shutdown -r now shouldn't require any ACPI or APM to work.

----------

## vkha

 *tutaepaki wrote:*   

> a couple of questions....
> 
> what happens when you do the shutdown -r now? Does it actually power off? 
> 
> 

 

no.

 *tutaepaki wrote:*   

> 
> 
> or just shutdown and not restart?
> 
> 

 

all processes seem to shutdown OK. 

but PC stays to be on.

 *tutaepaki wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Has a restart worked before under another operating system? 
> 
> 

 

I have really installed WinXP before the Gentoo, but used the Windows only for 

couples of days. In these days I never do restart.

However windows itself does restart during installation,

and I found nothing special about restart during installation.

 *tutaepaki wrote:*   

> 
> 
> shutdown -r now shouldn't require any ACPI or APM to work.

 

might the metalog anyhow helpful for further diagnostics?

----------

## vkha

 *r3pek wrote:*   

> sorry to ask but, can you please try development-sources-2.6.12_rc1? probably this will not change the behavior but just in case 
> 
> 

 

now this checked too!  :Very Happy:  

and still no reboot  :Sad: 

----------

## tutaepaki

what if you try <init 6> which should be the reboot init level, and so should reboot your machine.

Could you also post your /etc/inittab file.

----------

## vkha

 *tutaepaki wrote:*   

> what if you try <init 6> which should be the reboot init level, and so should reboot your machine.
> 
> Could you also post your /etc/inittab file.

 

"init 6" also can't get through the last restart step.

/etc/inittab:

```

#

# /etc/inittab:  This file describes how the INIT process should set up

#                the system in a certain run-level.

#

# Author:  Miquel van Smoorenburg, <miquels@cistron.nl>

# Modified by:  Patrick J. Volkerding, <volkerdi@ftp.cdrom.com>

# Modified by:  Daniel Robbins, <drobbins@gentoo.org>

# Modified by:  Martin Schlemmer, <azarah@gentoo.org>

#

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/inittab,v 1.6 2003/01/06 21:32:43 azarah Exp $

#

# Default runlevel.

id:3:initdefault:

# System initialization, mount local filesystems, etc.

si::sysinit:/sbin/rc sysinit

# Further system initialization, brings up the boot runlevel.

rc::bootwait:/sbin/rc boot

l0:0:wait:/sbin/rc shutdown

l1:S1:wait:/sbin/rc single

l2:2:wait:/sbin/rc nonetwork

l3:3:wait:/sbin/rc default

l4:4:wait:/sbin/rc default

l5:5:wait:/sbin/rc default

l6:6:wait:/sbin/rc reboot

#z6:6:respawn:/sbin/sulogin

# TERMINALS

c1:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty1 linux

c2:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty2 linux

c3:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty3 linux

c4:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty4 linux

c5:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty5 linux

c6:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty6 linux

# What to do at the "Three Finger Salute".

ca:12345:ctrlaltdel:/sbin/shutdown -r now

# Used by /etc/init.d/xdm to control DM startup.

# Read the comments in /etc/init.d/xdm for more

# info. Do NOT remove, as this will start nothing

# extra at boot if /etc/init.d/xdm is not added

# to the "default" runlevel.

x:a:once:/etc/X11/startDM.sh

# End of /etc/inittab

```

----------

## tutaepaki

hmmmm..do you have both apm and acpi compiled in your kernel? If so, try just one, preferably acpi. also, apmd should not be running, just acpid.

(I know I said you shouldn't need either, but that was based on that I recall shutdown -r now just working way back when I was using Redhat 5.1. But maybe apm was being used and I just never knew it  :Confused:  )

There's also an acpi=force kernel parameter you can try....I had to use that on an old Dell to get power button support working.

----------

## vkha

thanks for help, tutaepaki

 *tutaepaki wrote:*   

> 
> 
> There's also an acpi=force kernel parameter you can try....

 

tried right now. 

doesn't help too

----------

## beandog

Make sure you dont have any threads that are hanging.  Just yesterday I passed "shutdown -r now" about 5 times to my server, and it wouldn't restart because apache was doing something funky, and I couldnt manually kill them.  I eventually had to do a hard reboot.

----------

## OOZafle

if you su root first then do a shutdown -r now it should work. I can't do it as a user on my comp...

----------

## tutaepaki

From your dmesg, it looks like you've got both apm and acpi configured. Even though ACPI is supposed to override APM and disable it, i've seen lots of people suggest that they do still interfere with each other. 

I suggest getting rid of one or other of them. If you don't need any fancy power functions, like power button support, apm will suffice.

tut.

----------

## rutski89

Try

```
poweroff
```

----------

## vkha

 *OOZafle wrote:*   

> if you su root first then do a shutdown -r now it should work. I can't do it as a user on my comp...

 

surely I did "shutdown -r now" as su.

It doesn't work though  :Confused: 

----------

## vkha

 *rutski89 wrote:*   

> Try
> 
> ```
> poweroff
> ```
> ...

 

works good.

But for colocation "reboot" is *much* more important then the "poweroff" though...

----------

## bahadir

 *beandog wrote:*   

> Make sure you dont have any threads that are hanging.  Just yesterday I passed "shutdown -r now" about 5 times to my server, and it wouldn't restart because apache was doing something funky, and I couldnt manually kill them.  I eventually had to do a hard reboot.

 

Would this mean that, if you have an unkillable process (perhaps because it is in UNINTERRUPTABLE state), you cant reboot?

----------

## vkha

problem is urgent

----------

## hanj

Any progress with this problem? I just encountered this problem as well. One thing that I noticed in your dmesg that is the same as mine when it doesn't shutdown:

```
Jun 25 10:36:47 comp Failed to disable AUX port, but continuing anyway... Is this a SiS?
```

My kernel config is the same on 3 other boxes. I'm not running w/acpi or apm support built in the kernel (Power Management). Here are my main specs:

```
Linux comp 2.6.11-hardened-r14 #1 Tue Jun 21 14:54:12 MDT 2005 i686 AMD Sempron(tm)   3000+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

The sequence of events that occurred when power up failed.

1. Rebooted the box.. it came up (but had the above AUX port message)

2. I noticed that I had networking, but ntp was not working. 

3. Trying to fix ntp, i noticed that nameserver resolution was borked. (checking /etc/resolv.conf showed all was good, and I could ping the servers), but pinging by name would fail.

4. I tried to restart the interface, which then spit out problems with syslog-ng, etc.. basically couldn't restart the services.

5. I rebooted.. but then couldn't get back to the box

6. Powercycle fixed the problem

This is a co-lo box.. so I'm pretty concerned this is going to happen again, and would like to avoid it if possible.

Anybody have any ideas??

Thanks everyone!

hanji

----------

## vkha

all i got to this issue:

no PS-mouse -- no reboot!

if you have time you could report this to the Big Guys

----------

## starky

go here.

 *Quote:*   

> http://lists.ssc.com/pipermail/linux-list/2004-October/022194.html

 

----------

## vkha

 *starky wrote:*   

> go here.
> 
>  *Quote:*   http://lists.ssc.com/pipermail/linux-list/2004-October/022194.html 

 

sry, but current topic is rather about 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> shutdown -r now
> 
> 

 

or maybe I have misunderstood smth in the link above.

----------

## dgaffuri

Completely different hw (Toshiba Tecra M2 laptop) but same problem. I've solved it removing the ipw2200 wireless LAN module before rebooting. So I've put 

```
ifconfig eth1 down

rmmod -s ipw2200

```

in /etc/conf.d/local.stop and now I can reboot from command line (shutdown -r and reboot) and from KDE.

Even if it's not exactly the same you could try to selectively remove modules before rebooting (it's a little tedious, tenth of reboots, but worked for me). Hope this helps.

----------

## hanj

hmmm

I don't have module support for my kernel. I definitely see the recurring behaviour when restart fails..

1. restart the box. It comes up fine on the first restart

2. in dmesg these lines will appear after successful 1st reboot: 

```
Failed to disable AUX port, but continuing anyway... Is this a SiS?

If AUX port is really absent please use the 'i8042.noaux' option.
```

3. reboot again.. it'll hang on shutdown at this time

This is starting to be a critical issue!

Thanks much!

hanji

----------

## hanj

I'm trying to disable this in the kernel.. hoping it'll fix the problem.. anyone know where this is set in the config??

```
CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y
```

This is my kernel:

```
2.6.11-hardened-r15
```

Thanks!

hanji

----------

